# Two Manx Kitties need a home



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Two Manx sisters in SW Ohio need a new home. They are four years old, NOT spayed and have their claws and up to date with their shots.
Their owners got these babies as a Christmas present and they are relagated to the basement. They are indoor kitties and the owners would like to adopt them together. 
PM me if interested
Lulu








Anna


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

These are two sweet cats. I tend to them when the family is away. Anna is more snuggly than Lulu. The reason they want to rehome them is the kids are in all kinds of sports, church activities and they are all gone most of the time... and the kittys don't see much play time.
I would try to take them but I am afraid what that would do to Duchess as she is a ONE Diva per home kitty. She see's another cat walk by the front screen door and she pops at the door and hisses and spits and genarally has a fit. Then she will lay across my feet or herd me away from the door.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

poor kitties.

why must people get pets as presents? :roll:


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know  
Her Dad gave the cats to the kids.


----------

